# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Помогите, нужна программа для видеонаблюдения

## Gennadij

Помогите, нужна программа для видео наблюдения под PCI плату видеозахвата Conexant Fusion 878A на одну камеру.  Программа должна уметь записывать по датчику движения или по расписанию(желательно по дням и часам) и быть русифицированной. Нашел кучу прог, но либо они слишком просты и лишь воспроизводят изображение, либо требуют актитивации  или предназначены для плат видеозахвата определенного типа.

----------

